# How to stop horse turning his bum on me!



## Sarah W (6 October 2011)

My Section D is a lovely chap and mainly very affectionate but if he suspects I am about to do something he doesn't like (worming or putting Sudocreme on his itchy mane) he swings round in his stable and I get a face full of bum!! He's not aggressive in that his ears don't go back and he doesn't attempt to kick but it's a bad habit/bad manners and I want to stop it before it does escalate.

Any tips?

Thank you.


----------



## ThePony (6 October 2011)

I'd just ignore him and carry on with what you are doing. He'll soon learn it gets him no response and quit with it.


----------



## rowy (6 October 2011)

I dont know if this is good but with my exmoor filly she does this as a natural defence mechanism at times and when she does, immediately I raise my arms above my head and say firmly oi and she usually moves away straight away so her bum isnt towards me any more. She does react well to body movement, signs from me though.


----------



## Sarah W (6 October 2011)

ThePony said:



			I'd just ignore him and carry on with what you are doing. He'll soon learn it gets him no response and quit with it.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with ignoring him is that I need the business end when he's doing the "I vant to be aloneeee" act and I end up chasing him around the stable....he's quicker than me!


----------



## MrVelvet (6 October 2011)

Sarah W said:



			The problem with ignoring him is that I need the business end when he's doing the "I vant to be aloneeee" act and I end up chasing him around the stable....he's quicker than me! 

Click to expand...

tie him up, break his habit. My little one was bad for this when he was teeny and learning his boundaries, every time he moved i corrected him and he stands perfectly (ish) now


----------



## BonneMaman (6 October 2011)

I would either wack him on the backside so he doesn't want to turn it your way or tie him up.  Very disrespectful to do that.


----------



## kerilli (6 October 2011)

one of mine used to do this, i used bribery. she soon learnt that i always had something nice for her, IF she swung herself back round to face me like a polite person! 
as for whacking him on the backside... hmmm, not with his bum aiming at me i wouldn't... at most, scratching it gently (this is what i do with foals who swing their bum at me).


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 October 2011)

Sharp slap on the bottom with a loud NO!, works wonders as I have a Welsh Sec D and I'm begining to think they are worse than TBs. Mine is a stress freak as he thinks you aren't going to feed him or going to kill him when you try to do his mane and tail, apart from that he is one of the nicest animals I've owned, but wouldn't want another one.


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 October 2011)

With the foals I've one at the moment that I bought begin Sept and never handled, he has turned his back end on me a couple of times, and I've just pushed him on his bum and said move over firmly, that is how he's learning, he will walk on, stand, and is now learning to back up, he's just got to learn that putting his ears back, doesn't work, but getting there slowly.


----------



## Sarah W (6 October 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'd like to understand him rather than slap or bribe...

He does back up very nicely when I go into the stable; he's happy to pick up his feet or be rugged whilst he's eating (livery politics - my two have to be out within a nanosecond of finishing their food) so he's not 'naughty'. Hmmmm.

PS - he's 11 so not a youngster!


----------



## ABC (6 October 2011)

I wouldn't smack tbh, he might kick out, no offence, not saying your horse is vicious but I think I'd kick if someone kicked me on the arse


----------



## Kenzo (6 October 2011)

How old is he? 

Many youngers do this, he's probably just got used to doing it as he knows it delays your reaction as in your next move.

Swing his backside over from behind while giving him the command "over" because the more you chase him round as in going to the front of him to turn him round, you are letting him control your movements, so he's getting his own way.

Do some ground work every evening but do in your stable, backing up, moving over etc.

Tie him up with a net while you do things that he's not overly keen on, he'll some get over it if he's got something to take his mind of it.


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 October 2011)

Sorry - what do you mean livery politics - they have to be out within an nano second ???


----------



## Sarah W (6 October 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Sorry - what do you mean livery politics - they have to be out within an nano second ???
		
Click to expand...

The yard my two boys on runs to a very strict schedule; in at 9am, no one allowed on the yard between 12-5, all fed at five on the dot and all out for the night by 5.30 otherwise the YO is tutting and looking at her watch. Very stressful 

Thankfully the stables on my land are nearly complete so in a few weeks we can all relax....


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 October 2011)

Good god - has she a small black mastoche (sp) and do you hear the jack boots coming down the block?

I really can't belive places like this exist.

Bet you as soon as he goes to your home you will notice a huge change in him - places like this often have a few nasty folks around and some can do some pretty horrid things to your horse - I know my poor Gingerwitch went through some of this at a weird livery yard up North.
So it may just be a reaction from some negativity at this yard.


----------



## Miss L Toe (6 October 2011)

Sorry, are you saying there is no riding or grooming time allowed 
If I get the backend treatment, i just give him a few choice words, "Hoy You" or something!


----------



## Damnation (6 October 2011)

Tie him up. He has to understand to respect your space!


----------



## kerilli (6 October 2011)

ABC said:



			I wouldn't smack tbh, he might kick out, no offence, not saying your horse is vicious but I think I'd kick if someone kicked me on the arse 

Click to expand...

absolutely. i can't believe the number of people advising a total stranger on the internet to smack a horse (that they've never set eyes on) on the backside...
seriously. anyone ever heard of Both Barrels?!


----------



## Sarah W (6 October 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Good god - has she a small black mastoche (sp) and do you hear the jack boots coming down the block?

I really can't belive places like this exist.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! She is actually German but we don't mention the war!!! To be fair if there's anything wrong with the horses she does look at them carefully...then barks commands!!


----------

